# One speaker on two channels?



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I know this may sound like a simplistic question, and I feel like I should know the answer, but a couple of conversations with a friend have revealed that I'm really not sure. 
I have an older Kenwood receiver that I use as a sub amp, using the old CD direct output. It has 110w/ch, and so my thought was to run both the left channel and right channel to the same sub. Would this work, or will it "short" out the signal? Is there any way to use two channels of power on the same driver? I even thought of wiring it so that the positive of "right" is on the driver, and the negative of "left" is on the driver, and the other remaining pos and neg get hooked to each other (wiring in series, I believe?). Not sure what this will do to the amp though...any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds like a fry job to me. It would work with an amp which facilitates bridging with appropriate connections, which a Kenwood receiver does not.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok...can a person connect two channels directly to one driver? In other words two pos(left and right) together and two neg(left and right) together? Would that allow both channels to combine power giving effectively double the power?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

kadijk said:


> Ok...can a person connect two channels directly to one driver? In other words two pos(left and right) together and two neg(left and right) together? Would that allow both channels to combine power giving effectively double the power?


Not a good idea.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Idea dropped and knowledge banked.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll have to disagree with the others depending upon on what you are trying to accomplish.

If you are feeding the sub a L & R signal from the CD line level output then you will want to send both low level signals to the sub's line level L & R inputs and let it sum them for your low frequency output. This way you get all the info to the sub. And let the sub take care of bass management.

What signal are you feeding to the Kenwood, LFE from another receiver?

I must admit I'm a little confused, if you are using the Kenwood as a sub amp and using the CD direct outputs you're not really using the Kenwood as an amp. CD direct outputs generally just by-pass tone controls and a receivers other internal circuits and just pass along a clean line level signal. You would need to use the Kenwood's speaker level outputs to the sub's speaker level inputs to use it as an amp.

If you can give us a little more info on your whole set-up and what you want to do then we can give you better advice on the best way to connect everything.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok. Clearing confusion(hopefully). I run the LFE line level (RCA connection) out from my Onkyo receiver to the CD left and right inputs on the Kenwood with a single to double split cable. Then I run speaker wire out from the left/right mains on the Kenwood to my two sealed passive subs. The Kenwood is older, and has a CD direct option, so there is no post processing on the signal and I believe passes the LFE signal unaltered. I'm in the process of building another sub that should take the place of the two sealed units, and should be able to handle at least 200w, which is the out put of two channels on the Kenwood amp...(spoiler...I'm building the CSS Trio12 front loaded horn). 100w would be enough but I'm thinking more might be better, and I don't want to have to buy another amp. 
Hopefully that's clearer. Thanks for your interest


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

nova, if I understand correctly the idea proposed was to connect both the right and left speaker terminals of the amplifier section of a stereo receiver to a single driver. This will most likely result in a fault condition within the amplifier. If the driver used in the new subwoofer had dual voice coils one could connect the right speaker output to one set of driver inputs and the left to the other. But then one would want to make sure that the right and left channels were receiving the same signal as is described above with the single to double RCA adapter. If there is a dual voice coil driver with similar T/S parameters as the CSS Trio12 one could use the same enclosure.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, clear now. Your first post just mentioned CD Direct outputs.
I am in complete agreement with the others now.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks. One channel it is...100w will have to do for now


----------



## speakersmag (Aug 18, 2020)

There are methods available to connect both the channels and attach them to a single speaker. But if you connect these channels in parallel you will not get any increase of power. However bridge method and MONO switch method may prove helpful for you. You can read complete details about these methods here: Wire 2 Channels To 1 Speaker. 
This guide will help you in detail.


----------



## techchalks (9 mo ago)

speakersmag said:


> There are methods available to connect both the channels and attach them to a single speaker. But if you connect these channels in parallel you will not get any increase of power. However bridge method and MONO switch method may prove helpful for you. You can read complete details about these methods here: Wire 2 Channels To 1 Speaker.
> This guide will help you in detail.


I totally agree with you, your guide did really help me. But whenever I am on discord and play something, only one channel responds.


----------

